# Australian Outback documentary



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

I thought you might enjoy this short documentary about the Australian outback.

Enjoy.


----------



## Pam (Sep 16, 2022)

Thoroughly enjoyed that, thanks!


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Pam said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed that, thanks!


You are very welcome


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 17, 2022)

Thanks, Tish from me too. The documentary does make clear why the dry interior is so sparsely populated. Australia is the hottest driest continent with unique conditions that challenge all life forms, resulting in our uniquely adapted species. 

I've seen some of the Outback over the years but I would not like to live there. It takes a special kind of people to feel at home there.


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

@Warrigal I could not live there either.


----------

